# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Aura Frame, smart picture frame, Pushd, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Pushd, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Aura rethinks the digital picture frame with smarter software, sensors & gesture control"

 by Sarah Perez
September 30, 2016

----------

